# Cost of Basement Bathroom Rough-In



## phillylex (Jan 25, 2011)

We're interested in adding a half bath to our basement. The room would be about 10-12 feet from the waste stack (cast iron), which runs down from the upper floors into the basement (concrete) floor and out to the street. The plan is to put in a regular toilet (i.e. no ejector pit/pump unless it turns out to be necessary after the floor is broken up) and a pedestal sink or vanity. 

I got two estimates from plumbers for roughing in the waste and supply lines, and wanted to see whether anyone here thought they were reasonable. The first estimate was $2500 and did not include breaking up or repairing the floor (but the plumber would scope out and mark the location of the pipe for me). The second estimate was for $3500 and included breaking up and repairing the floor. 

I'm in the DE/PA/NJ area.

Thanks.


----------



## TCOTCC (Sep 16, 2011)

*Basement bath rough in*

Had it done in my home two years ago. Had H/C supply lines rerouted. My guy also plumbed the sink and drain and cold water supply line for the closet. He also dug up the floor and tied in the waste line and finished the concrete work after the inspection. One plumber did it all, total price: just over $1500.00. I'm happy.


----------



## phillylex (Jan 25, 2011)

Can I ask what part of the country you're in? Also, did he pull a permit?


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd say reasonable. To the other guy, WOW that plumber (?) sure worked cheap.


----------



## TCOTCC (Sep 16, 2011)

*Cost of basement rough in*

I am in northeast Ohio. As I indicated, the work was inspected by the local building inspector. I am in a municipal city so building codes are enforced.

To Plumber666: My plumber happens to work for one of the best companies in the area. Are you feeling guilty?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's $500 cheaper than 20 years ago---you got a great deal.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

TCOTCC said:


> I am in northeast Ohio. As I indicated, the work was inspected by the local building inspector. I am in a municipal city so building codes are enforced.
> 
> To Plumber666: My plumber happens to work for one of the best companies in the area. Are you feeling guilty?


Well, there's a rate for friends, then a rate for everybody else. Then one for cute chicks, then one for rich people. And on and on. Sometimes I'll even quote way way too high cause I don't want the work.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Sep 18, 2011)

phillylex said:


> We're interested in adding a half bath to our basement. The room would be about 10-12 feet from the waste stack (cast iron), which runs down from the upper floors into the basement (concrete) floor and out to the street. The plan is to put in a regular toilet (i.e. no ejector pit/pump unless it turns out to be necessary after the floor is broken up) and a pedestal sink or vanity.
> 
> I got two estimates from plumbers for roughing in the waste and supply lines, and wanted to see whether anyone here thought they were reasonable. The first estimate was $2500 and did not include breaking up or repairing the floor (but the plumber would scope out and mark the location of the pipe for me). The second estimate was for $3500 and included breaking up and repairing the floor.
> 
> ...


Those estimates sound fair to me. 
As a matter of fact they side a little on the low side.


----------

